# Gran Fondo. Ephrata WA, 3/31, Sign-up is open!



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

The 3rd Gran Fondo in Ephrata is open for registration 1-13-12, There is a rider limit off 100 so get a spot now. 78 miles of fun to test your early season legs. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Follow the link for all the details.


Gran Fondo Ephrata - Vicious Cycle


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

100 spots only??


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Yep, and it is getting close to 1/2 full.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't want to sound like the wimp from Capitol Hill, but this seems a walk on the wild side for someone getting back to fitness. Would I be cycling alone if I was averaging 15 mile an hour over the course?


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

In previous years we have had riders taking their time getting in, at any speed you ride there will be a heated rig sweeping the course encouraging you all the way to the finish.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Sounds like a great ride and great time. I wish I could swing the time off to get out there.


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

Funny to see it filling so quickly. Past years were less then 50 riders each IIRC.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Here is a reminder bump, the ride is1/2 full and the Fondo is only 6 weeks out. It is almost time for a pre-ride of the course.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

viciouscycle said:


> Here is a reminder bump, the ride is1/2 full and the Fondo is only 6 weeks out. It is almost time for a pre-ride of the course.



Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

A "Gran Fondo" that is 78 miles long? I thought Gran Fondo meant big ride? 

The last "Gran Fondo" I did was 174 miles...that's a "big ride".


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Good luck and have fun.


I hope you will be there in a chase car...with beer again!!!!

And while this Gran Fondo is only 78 miles long, it rides as tough or tougher than most century's I have rode. Plus, for Ephrata, it is Gran!!!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

viciouscycle said:


> I hope you will be there in a chase car...with beer again!!!!
> 
> And while this Gran Fondo is only 78 miles long, it rides as tough or tougher than most century's I have rode. Plus, for Ephrata, it is Gran!!!



Nope not this year.

To those poo-poo'ing the 78 miles, I didn't see one rider last year that went _"what, that's it?"_

Good news is that this Fondo is also gracious to those lacking early-season form...no one is left for dead without proper internment. Or at least a freindly SAG mobile to pick you up.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

Cyclin Dan said:


> A "Gran Fondo" that is 78 miles long? I thought Gran Fondo meant big ride?
> 
> The last "Gran Fondo" I did was 174 miles...that's a "big ride".


Don't poo poo the ride till you've done it. I did the inaugural a couple of years ago. Early season, possibly challenging weather, and a large percentage of soft gravel road make it a long 78 miles. I was more beat after this ride than RAMROD. One of these years my schedule will line up and let me do it again.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

The ride is in the books and it was one to remember. Overcast, 40 degree's, 80% chance of rain was the outlook for the day. I only managed to make it to the highest point in the ride, right before the 18 mile gravel down hill section and where it was a snow/sleet/wind mix then my BB started growling like a rock crusher so I coasted back to the start and spent the rest of the day as sag wagon and carrying riders back in. The worst section was the devils, they started out wet and slick, then went south after that, by the time the bulk of the riders went up they resembled a 3 mile gravel stretch with climbs of 20% covered with 1-2 inches of peanut butter. The head wind on HWY 28 took out a lot of legs before that. Jason V from Wenatchee took the win with a 4:41 after a MONSTER 20 mile solo ride off the front all the way in on Palisades section, he was finally caught at the top of Sheep Canyon by Ian Tubbs and Jason got the line first. A lot of smiling faces but very tired legs at the post ride lasagna/swag feast. Just another 78 mile ride in Ephrata, next year will be even better.

Results here...http://rideviciouscycle.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/gran-fondo-2012.pdf


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

viciouscycle said:


> The ride is in the books and it was one to remember. Overcast, 40 degree's, 80% chance of rain was the outlook for the day. I only managed to make it to the highest point in the ride, right before the 18 mile gravel down hill section and where it was a snow/sleet/wind mix then my BB started growling like a rock crusher so I coasted back to the start and spent the rest of the day as sag wagon and carrying riders back in. The worst section was the devils, they started out wet and slick, then went south after that, by the time the bulk of the riders went up they resembled a 3 mile gravel stretch with climbs of 20% covered with 1-2 inches of peanut butter. The head wind on HWY 28 took out a lot of legs before that. Jason V from Wenatchee took the win with a 4:41 after a MONSTER 20 mile solo ride off the front all the way in on Palisades section, he was finally caught at the top of Sheep Canyon by Ian Tubbs and Jason got the line first. A lot of smiling faces but very tired legs at the post ride lasagna/swag feast. Just another 78 mile ride in Ephrata, next year will be even better.
> 
> Results here...http://rideviciouscycle.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/gran-fondo-2012.pdf


Oh good. I've been waiting to see if you'd post a ride report. 

When I left the house for work that morning at 6:30...it was snowing. 

Looking out my "office" window from four stories up...I had a pretty clear view of the weather out Ephrata way...and I thought, _the ride must be cancelled, there's no way anyone would be crazy enough to ride that course in this crap._

Apparently there are (people crazy enough to do it). 

I know the ride was sold out, so I'm wondering how many actually started, and how many of those finished. 

Hope you post some photos.

Edit to add: I see now by the results, 45 actually finished.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

There is a second page, 67 finished out of 84 starters, 110 I think was the total signed up.


----------

